# My Collection!!!



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Last week I was giving my room a tidy so I thought I would be a good time to sort out all of my detailing products and make a list of exactly what I've got.

I took a few pictures along the way so I thought I would post them up for you all to see.

I've split it into categories to make things easier.

*Wash Products*

Bucket x 2
Meguiars Synthetic Wash Mitt
Noodle Wash Mitt
Meguiars NXT Car Wash
APC 10:1
APC 4:1
Karcher Foam Lance










*Clay and Quick Detailers*

Meguiars Mild Clay
Meguiars Quick Detailer
Chemical Guys Synthetic Quick Detailer










*Polishes*

Meguiars #83 Dual Action Cleaner/Polish
Meguiars #80 Speed Glaze
Meguiars Scratch X x 2
Autoglym Super Resin Polish
Sonüs Paintwork Cleanser
Poorboy's Polish with Sealant (sample)










*Glazes*

Meguiars #7 Show Car Glaze
Farécla Black Top Hand Glaze










*Sealants*

Wolfgang Deep Gloss Paint Sealant
Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection
Meguiars NXT Tech Wax










*Waxes*

Poorboys Natty's Red Paste Wax 
Poorboys Natty's Blue Paste Wax 
Collinite 476S 
Chemical Guys 5050 Limited Production










*Trim and Tyre Dressings*

Autoglym Bumper Care x 2
Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber Care
Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel
Foam Applicator










*Miscellaneous*

Meguiars NXT Glass Cleaner
Rain X Rain Repellent
Rain X Foaming Glass Cleaner
Autoglym Intensive Tar Remover
Autoglym Leather Care Cream
Chemical Guys Wheel Guard
Meguiars NXT Metal Polish
Chemical Guys Micro Fiber Wash+
3M 3434 Masking Tape










*Micro Fiber Cloths, Work Cloths and Drying Towels*

Plush Mirco Fiber Cloths x 6
Micro Fiber Work Cloths x 9
Soft Cotton Tissues
Sonüs Drying towel x 2










*Porter Cable and Accessories*

Porter Cable 7424
4" Backing Plate
6" Backing Plate
15m Extension Chord
Transformer










*Foam Applicators and Pads*

6" SFX 1 x 2
6" SFX 2 x 2
6" SFX 3 x 2
4" SFX 1 x 2
4" SFX 2 x 2 
4" SFX 3 x 2
Sonüs Buffing Bonnet x 2
Foam Applicator x 3
Micro Fiber Applicator










*Brushes*

Meguiars Interior Brush
Meguiars Side Lock Brush
Meguiars 3 in 1 Brush










*Full Collection*



















After making a list of all the products and taking pictures it was then time to put them back into storage.

The joy's of having empty cupboard space.










Handy box from Ikea used to store PC, Pads, Brushes and MF's










Ready to be put back under the bed.










I also added the value of all the products up and it gave me quite a shock. Its amazing how much you can spend without realising it lol

Thanks for looking and as always all comments welcome :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice collection of gear there, some great products you have


----------



## davidmk4 (Feb 6, 2007)

Nice one!


----------



## Darren (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice Collection:thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice collection building there!


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

nice collection


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

nice collection


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice collection there.


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

coming along nicely is that! :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

nice collection there


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Very nice collection of cleaning goodies:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice collection :thumb:

I need to convince the missus we need a bed with storage underneath!


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

Is Karcher Foam Lance any good?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

deathlok said:


> Is Karcher Foam Lance any good?


As a cheaper alternative to say the AutoBrite Foam Lance then yes it is very good.

It still provides full coverage of the car and does a good job of helping shift most of the surface dirt.

Here are a few pictures of it in use with my old car.

Application of the Foam










Taken directly afterwards










After letting dwell for 5-10 minutes










The only disadvantage is that it doesn't produce a thick foam therefore it doesn't sit on the car for as long.

But for £15 i can't complain :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> But for £15 i can't complain :thumb:


ditto, got one myself

but now got a hd lance


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

thx. I check the price here in Greece and I might bought one (great photos  )


----------



## barclay03 (Jun 30, 2006)

nice wee collection.. neatly packed too :lol: have to sort out all mine at some point


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Nice collection there :thumb: but your floor must be super clean - I wouldn't risk putting my MFs and pads on the floor even if I'd _just_ cleaned it


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Jesus is that all for one car??


----------



## still_learning (Jun 1, 2007)

you don't ever put mf's or pads on the floor.

If you drop one throw it away as it'll pick up tiny bits of dirt without you knowing


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

i would say it okay if its inside floors but if it was the floor outside then the mf is to be binned


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Don't worry i made sure the floor was spotless before putting the MF's and pads down.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Kap01 said:


> Jesus is that all for one car??


Three cars in the household then theres my girlfriends car so it does get used lol


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

nice collection.tell me something about the farecla glaze.how difficult is to remove it?i tried it and i found too oily to be removed i can say.any tips of using it?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

pampos said:


> nice collection.tell me something about the farecla glaze.how difficult is to remove it?i tried it and i found too oily to be removed i can say.any tips of using it?


The product does contain alot of glazing oil's so the best way to apply it is in a very thin and even layer.

Only use a small amount of product.

Allow it to haze over (not dry) and it should be easy to remove.

The Farecla Glaze has now been demoted to second place behind the Meg's #7 though.


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

S-X-I said:


> The product does contain alot of glazing oil's so the best way to apply it is in a very thin and even layer.
> 
> Only use a small amount of product.
> 
> ...


it is better to use foam or MF applicator??


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

pampos said:


> it is better to use foam or MF applicator??


I used a foam applicator pad and it went on fine.


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

nice collection. how many times do you have to re-fill your 'foam' container when you do your car hehe :lol:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

KKM said:


> nice collection. how many times do you have to re-fill your 'foam' container when you do your car hehe :lol;


The container holds more than enough to fully cover an average sized car.


----------



## Cefd (Mar 14, 2008)

YOU GUYS ARE OUT OF CONTROL


Nice collection


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Cefd said:


> YOU GUYS ARE OUT OF CONTROL


that isnt the correct term for this disease


----------



## DCI Gene Hunt (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice collection :thumb:


----------



## AndyHay1985 (Dec 15, 2010)

:thumb: love how OCD it is..right up my street! :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice one mate :thumb:


----------

